# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Fenners death- who done it??

## xCharliex

*Episode 9*

Jim (Jack Ellis) and Diâs (Tracey Wilkinson) marriage has broken down and they are now in a bloody war. Such is the hatred between these two that they are both prepared to ruin each others life without hesitation. 

Phyl (Stephanie Beacham) and Bev (Amanda Barrie) are released from segregation and head straight to meet sleazy Frank (Paul Henry). They are both keen to get their alcohol scam back on its feet. But groping Frank wants more than a kiss and a fumble and attempts to rape Phyl. Luckily Bev is quick to the rescue and her daring action proves fruitful when they suddenly realise they are staring freedom in the face. Itâs not long before they are heading through the gates of Larkhall and out onto the open road. Could they be saying goodbye to prison forever? 

Pat Kerrigan (Liz May Brice) smells a rat, she canât believe Sheena (Laura Rogers) would have been stupid enough to overdose on the day of her release. She confronts mad Di who has a moment of guilt and immediately allows Sheena to be reinstated on to G âWing. Diâs main focus now is bringing down Jim. 

Meanwhile, it is cocktails all round when the Costa Cons succeed in returning to their rightful habitat â Spain. As the drinks flow the women are thrilled to be back where they belong, memories of Larkhall prison fade into the sunset like a bad dream. But unbeknownst to them, they are staying in the same Spanish hotel as the newly wedded Sylvia âBodybagâ Nicholson (Helen Fraser) and Malcolm (Philip McGough). Surely itâs only a matter of time before these couples collide. 

Meanwhile, Sylvia is not living in wedded bliss at all. She is desperate to consummate their marriage but her greedy husband Malcolm seems more concerned with spending her non-existent fortune, than taking her to bed. Things take a turn for the worse when Sylvia finally reveals the truth about her inheritance. His disappointment is hidden by pure anger - how dare she keep this from him?! In an ironic twist, it appears Sylviaâs life is now in the hands of the Costa Cons. 

*Episode 10*

Jim Fenner (Jack Ellis) is living on borrowed time, the whole of G â Wing want him dead. Even the screws have had enough of his evil, bullying ways. It is about time Jim got what he deserved. 

His list of enemies is long: Pat Kerrigan (Liz May Brice) wants to stop him bullying the weaker inmates. The two Julieâs (Victoria Alcock and Kika Mirylees) are still hell bent on revenge for the murder of Yvonne Atkins. His mad wife Di (Tracey Wilkinson) wants him in hell. Even his boss Neil Grayling (James Gaddas) is fed up with him. Soon all over Larkhall plots start brewing to top this guard off. Darlene Cake (Antonia Okonma) and Janine (Nicola Stapleton) have a secret plan, and the two Julies (Kika Mirlees and Victoria Alcock) have created their own method of murder. It looks like Jimâs time is definitely up. 

Meanwhile, poor âCosta Conâ Bev (Amanda Barrie) is adjusting to life back behind bars. She is miserable to have left sunny Spain without her friend Phyl Oswyn. And to make things worse Natalie Buxton (Dannielle Brent) is on the war path for jeopardising her escape.

Unlucky Sylvia âBodybagâ Hollamby is also back on the G â Wing after her terrible time in Spain. She is feeling rather sorry for herself, as her deceased husband Malcolm drained every penny from her â the future is looking bleak.

Meanwhile out in Spain, life for Phyl (Stephanie Beacham) is looking up as she enjoys the open road on her bike, freedom is such a luxury. But her desperation to pawn off the stolen gems may be about to land her back in hot water.

The women have organised a chapel service in memory of Yvonne Atkins and the new Larkhall chaplain (Gaynor Howe) is surprised at the strength of animosity against Jim Fenner. But it looks like Fenner is about to get his comeuppance â he is the only guard present in the hanging cell when the girls go to lay flowers on the spot where Yvonne perished â revenge is nigh! But who will do the deed?

*Episode 11*

The atmosphere at Larkhall is euphoric â Jim Fenner (Jack Ellis) is dead! He was brutally killed in the hanging cell â and his wife Di (Tracey Wilkinson) is the first to discover his bloody body.

It is not long before two earnest detectives are at the scene of the crime, DS Hook (Lucy OâConnell) and DI Hayes (Tony Slattery). They will leave no stone unturned until they find the murderer within the walls of this prison. 

Soon all the fingers are pointing to his wife Di Barker (Tracey Wilkinson), as it seems she has the most obvious motive and has been caught red handed with some damning evidence. But when all the inmates suddenly step forward and confess to being the murderer, the detectives become confused. Who did kill Jim Fenner?

Sheena (Laura Rogers) is due to be let out on an electronic tag â but her freedom has lost some of its buzz now she has fallen for Pat Kerrigan (Liz May Brice). The attraction is mutual but Pat is scared of being hurt and pushing Sheena away. How can she fall for someone on the outside when she has the rest of her sentence to live out? 

It is the first day of the new Wing Governor, Joy Masterton (Ellie Haddington). She is ex-army and as hard as nails, which immediately unsettles both the inmates and screws alike. Big changes are afoot.

A disgruntled Phyl Oswyn (Stephanie Beacham) returns to the wing, kicking herself for getting caught. She rejoins fellow Costa Con Bev (Amanda Barrie), who is thrilled to have her back.

After a painstaking investigation the Detectives believe they have found their killer and arrest Jimâs wife Di Barker for his murder. Itâs a terrible ordeal for Di who now finds herself on the inside of a Larkhall cell, awaiting a court case; will no one believe her story? But unbeknownst to the detectives, one of the inmates has just made a private but startling confession. Will they ever get the true killer? 

*Episode 12*
Di (Tracey Wilkinson) has been accused of murdering Jim Fenner (Jack Ellis) and no one believes she is innocent. Di soon finds herself on the wrong side of the bars at Larkhall. How can she survive amongst the women she used to reign over? 

Her former colleague Sylvia Hollamby (Helen Fraser) is unsure of how to react when Di arrives at the prison, she wants to be her friend but is not totally convinced of her innocence. 

Meanwhile, Natalie Buxton (Dannielle Brent) is excited, itâs her long awaited day out on release and Kevin Spiers (Andrew Scarborough) has the honour of escorting her. Smug Natalie thinks sheâs got an escape all worked out, especially as her guard is the dishy Kevin Spiers. But Kevin isnât an idiot and Natalie is going to have to come up with something very special to pull the wool over his eyes. Kevin is a game player, has she met her match?

Julie J (Kika Mirylees) is still determined to plead guilty for murdering Jim â he got what he deserved. But her friend Julie S (Victoria Alcock) realises something isnât quite right with her best mate. Meanwhile, Di is on a mission to clear her name and is thrilled when Julie J confesses to the killing â perhaps now she can get out of here. But her bid for freedom takes a terrible turn when Julie Jâs sanity is suddenly questioned causing Diâs hopes of release to fade.

Natalieâs past comes back to haunt her when she comes face to face with Iga Lukasiak (Daniella Dessa), a sex trafficking victim who is wants revenge on Natalie.

Pat (Liz May Brice) and Sheena (Laura Rogers) have one last night before Sheenaâs release. But Pat is determined not to give in to her feelings for Sheena. She doesnât want to fall for her just as she is being released. But the passion quickly takes over â they canât help themselves - the attraction is too great. But how long will it be before they can be together again?

Poor Julie J is shipped out and isolated, she should be receiving special treatment. All she can see is the haunting face of Jim Fenner preying on her mind.

----------


## Siobhan

I cannot wait.. sound really really good stuff and it is about time fenner got what is coming to him

----------


## Behemoth

Wow! Looks amazing! Malcolm dead, Di locked up, Fenner dead, Julie J in a nut house!

----------


## Siobhan

Does anyone know how Malcolm dies???

----------


## Angeldelight

wow... wow... Malcom dies? never saw thar coming... ha i hope natalie finally gets what she deserves...If Julie J & Di didn't kill him, who was it??

----------


## Siobhan

> If Julie J & Di didn't kill him, who was it??


The list is endless....

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

yeah i heard that julie j doesnt actualy kill him its apperntly ment to be some one less obvious!! the real killer is ment to be revealed in the xmas special so that we all think julie j has realy commited the crime but in a twist of events ikts some one totally different

----------


## Siobhan

That sounds really really good.. Ok I bet on Neil Grayling...

----------


## melmarshall858

wow i ws thinking that this has started out to be the dullest season yet but theses ound amazing although how much more can the 2 julies take and how will they cope with being separated now that julie j has gone.

i would have liked to see someone from the past come back to finish fenner off - maybe helen, karen or my fave shell. but i think it is a very fitting way for him to die in the hanging cell where  he sealed yvonne's fate.

di on the other side will be great esp seeing how the screws treat her - esp silvia

wondering how malcom dies should be a great end to a good season.

anyone know if there will be anymore or will the xmas special wrap up the murder mystery and the series for good?

----------


## Georgie

theres an xmas special?

----------


## hazey

I think it is Colin Hedges, Fenner know everyone hated him,but Colin did work with fenner on a few things,so when he saw him he was pleased. Cos Fenner didnt look frightened he seemed ah I have someone to help me....may be wrong so dont shoot me   lol.

----------


## Rory18

so it was julie cant wait for next week luks great

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah me either

----------


## true.moon

i missed next time what did it say will happen

----------


## eastenders mad

The julie that killed Fenner gets taking away by police men and and punches the other Julie cause she hates her

----------


## Jojo

I read on the tv guide that the police are going to be unsure of her sanity, so they still hold Di even though Julie confesses!!

----------


## eastenders mad

WHAt!!! Di should be set free and julie should go down for life

----------


## Jojo

Problem is, Di has pretty much set herself up for a big fall....and when Julie tried confessing last week, Julie didn't help much by stopping her and saying it was her instead.

----------


## soapyclean

It cant be Julie, cos she is not someone Fenner would be glad to see. it has to be someone else that Fenner trusts, its just too easy for the murderer/ess to be her.

----------


## xCharliex

Think bout it though he was off his head with poison etc, if it were you you would be glad to see someone you knew even if you never got on with them

----------


## Jojo

And he was pleased when he saw the feet, but not when he looked up and saw her face.  And they made sure that we saw the detective step into the puddle at the very beginning, as if to make a point about it, so it does all tie in.....

----------


## rachel69er16

omg

----------


## rachel69er16

i heared there will b an series 8 an sheena cums bck 2 be reunited with pat an julie j comes back from the nut house

----------


## eastenders mad

wow sounds really good.

----------


## xCharliex

> i heared there will b an series 8 an sheena cums bck 2 be reunited with pat an julie j comes back from the nut house


Heard from where?

----------


## rachel69er16

from a magazine sm were i cant remember wat it was called sorry

----------


## xCharliex

Its ok, just they havent decided whether there is a series 8 or not yet, it hasn't even been comissioned let alone written. But i will let everyone know as soon as i hear

----------


## rachel69er16

wats ya email addy ill add u if u want on msn ? if u want

----------


## eastenders mad

cool i can't wait if there is going to series 8.

----------


## xCharliex

Not allowed to post email addresses on here but you can send me an email via my profile.

Me neither Eastenders Mad. I cant see why they wouldnt make another series

----------


## rachel69er16

wats ya addy

----------


## eastenders mad

i know i am sure they will.

----------


## rachel69er16

go on msn an look 4 rachel
_69er16. magazines some times lie about this so dnt get ya hopes up kk  an it was my cousins magazine

----------


## rachel69er16

hey eny 1 got ne spoilers 4 2moz pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee        tell me

----------

